# 1961 Pontiac Ventura with Sky Roof



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

I wanted to try this for a while, adding a "glass roof" to a model. I had spare 1mm clear acrylic sheet and the first decision was: Do I cut the hole in my roof first and adapt the acrylic, or do I cut the clear sheet and work the roof until it fits. I chose the first. After sanding the edges of the hole straight I carefully cut very thin slices off the acrylic until it fit.

I must drop a warning about this kit. If you set in the radiator wall correctly, the grill/bumper part wont fit. you will have to cut away about 5mm off the back of the grill. This will open the top of the grill, but if the wall is painted black it dost show and nobody will notice. Otherwise, this Moebius kit was splendid.

On a hot red base I added a layer of red metallic and sealed it with super clear gloss. The chrome work is bare metal. I modified the engine intake so the hood had to be adapted. Overall a stock build with a few custom goodies. 










































I revved up the engine by adding power steering a replacing the stock carburetor with a double set-up and tower air-filters like I saw in a youtube video. 


















The underfloor I drybrushed for that used look and added the brake lines.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice modifications and handiwork! The engine and bottom details are fantastic. Is their a local contest you can enter - looks like a show winner to me! 🤙


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Milton,
thanks for the props!

Unfortunately I have no knowledge of ANY contests here in Germany, never heard of. I feel like I´m alone in a desert and that´s why I´m so happy to have found HobbyTalk. At least some feedback and input from around the world. There will be a public fair called the "Intermodellbau" in November that I will visit to check out if there is a car model scene at all. I have discovered a few german guys on YouTube with good tutorials. I hope for meeting other car model looneys at the fair, lol!

Do you have model building contests across the states?

I personally still see too many flaws in my current work to judge myself as contest-worthy. After all, I started less than a year ago and am now at model #12. Yeeaaah, but maybe in another year!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You are really progressing well for your 12th build.

Our county and state fairs have model building displays for both adults and children. Most of them require you to enter your model (and everything else to be judged) at least a month or 2 before the event schedule.

Some of the bigger car shows and swap meets that come to Texas Motor Speedway have clinics and contests.


----------

